
Embrace real constraints, not artificial ones - sant0sk1
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1340-embrace-real-constraints-not-artificial-ones
======
unalone
Something related to this: when you have a constraint, use it to your
advantage. Make that constraint into your edge.

I think my favorite TV show of all time was Arrested Development, which is odd
because it's nearly the only show that I like that wasn't either British or on
a pay-for network. And one of the reasons for that is that they took the
things they knew they couldn't do - like swear - and turned that into a joke
of its own. One of my favorite early jokes in that show featured an incredibly
lengthy censored story. I don't think you'd ever look at that show and feel
like it was avoiding any subject because it was a network show.

